# What is messing with the hives?



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks like rat droppings to me, they are usually about an eighth inch dia. and a quarter inch long. Racoon droppings are about as big as your thumb for approx sizing.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Rats are a real possibility since the dogs haven't been outside at night (Dachshunds love hunting them) but would they bother the hive? These are about a quarter to 3/8 around and about an inch long.


----------



## Homestead Harvest (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi, i'm new here, but as a country boy/farmer my whole life I agree with the first two responses. But i'd add that depending on where your hives are located this could be the scat of any large rodent. We have our hives near a stone wall by the woods and chipmunks like to use them as lookout posts. This could possibly be from chipmunks or squirrels.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have to agree also, looks like rat droppings to me.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok, thanks for the answers. There's going to be some rodents that are substantially deader soon.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

A neighbor who used to trap animals went down and took a look -said it's definitely a possum and that I should apply a live trap (where by live he meant .22, and by trap, he meant rifle). I'm going to try a live live trap first.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Do you screw you entrance reducers onto your hives? This helps keep them on for raccoons and opossum. I also use slatted racks for all my hives one of the many benefits are when you entrance reducers are removed in warmer weather or when the hives are at full strength it prevents raccoons from reaching in and grabbing a paw full of comb. Also try and put a board with a lot of brad nails in front of the hives you will know they were effective when you find them several feet away form the hive. And the sore food will discourage them from coming back.If you catch a skunk in your live trap cover it with a towel this stops them form spraying where you don’t want them to (most of the time) then you can transport them to a safer place and give them a .22 skunk biscuit.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

If you see that possum you can just give him a kick and he will roll up. Then grab him by the tail. They cant' bite you if you are holding them by the tail!


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

You know, I have seen a angry possum before. I think I'll decline to pick him up. For supposedly timid creatures they sure don't hesitate to bring out the teeth.


----------



## Chrissy Shaw (Nov 21, 2006)

*Hey david*

You know, i a plum outta possum, but could you show me that there trick on this here badger? (Just Kidding)

Chrissy Shaw


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Of course, I'd close off the bottom entrance with a complete block nailed in and make a top entrance. Beats staying up all night trying to shoot a rat. 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#topentrance


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Rat would be my first guess, but oppossum or ground hog are possible also.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Hah! I was close....possum! Hope you get the little bugger. Michael's suggestion is so smart. I'm planning usign a top entrance this year. Saves a lot of hassle!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I find knocked off entrances all the time, and its due to skunks.
Tell tale sign of skunks is paw and scratch marks in the grass in-fount of the hive, and in a bad case, scratch marks on the landing board.

******* skunks can take hives, especially in the spring.

I havnt had a problem with them this season yet, but last year was bad.
I have my traps waiting to be set.

In the advice to nail the entrance down, and it is a skunk problem, I would suggest not. What you will provide the skunk is a one spot to eat up the bees rather than a whole entrance to grab at. The whole entrance of bees coming out attacking the skunk will deter the skunk alot more often than providing a simple little whole to feast on.

Just my experience.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>In the advice to nail the entrance down, and it is a skunk problem, I would suggest not. What you will provide the skunk is a one spot to eat up the bees rather than a whole entrance to grab at. The whole entrance of bees coming out attacking the skunk will deter the skunk alot more often than providing a simple little whole to feast on.

I was not suggesting nailing a REDUCER in.

>>I'd close off the bottom entrance with a complete block nailed in and make a top entrance.

I'm suggesting blocking the bottom entrance completely and making ONLY a top entrance.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#topentrance
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopentrance.htm


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

XC, you got that right, I have seen them get downright ugly and man what a mouthful of teeth.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

So to wrap the thread up last night I trapped a rat. To dispense with the fish stories (It was THIS BIG, I swear) I applied the ruler-level to the ex-pest. Body was 8.5 inches long. Tail doesn't count but it was long too.  Traps will go back out since it was a female and there's no such thing as "one rat". I feel dumb for not recognizing rat poo, but at least this squeaker's down.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

If you put a layer of sharp rocks (like crushed marble or granite or even coarsly crushed soda bottles) down on the ground in a small area in front of the hives, it can help to deter them. The rocks/glass are really uncomfortable on their feet. This combined with an upper entrance where they have to get up on their hindlegs (they have to expose their belly to the bees while on unsure footing) will almost eliminate the problem.


----------



## John Cunningham (Jan 24, 2005)

*Another deterent*

Stop by a carpet store and get a few of the strips that go along the wall to hold wall to wall carpet. They have sharp tacks one direction and nails the other. That makes them easy to install, just cut and nail down on the landing board. Them varmits will not mess with sharp tacks more than once.


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

BerkeyDavid said:


> They cant' bite you if you are holding them by the tail!


Had a buddy of mine say that just as he grabbed the tail of a kangaroo rat we had cornered.

I believe "They won't let go until their teeth touch" seemed a little more like the truth to me after that...


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

I second that Canadian... It's a skunk! The bugger messing with the hives I mean... 

Regards,
France


----------

